

How secure is your password? [Graphic] - anderzole
http://www.cxo.eu.com/news/password-protected/

======
aristus
LOLWUT. Why is "money" less strong than "business", while "abc123" is stronger
than "qwerty"? Fluff.

------
cfinke
I saw the headline and took "[Graphic]" in the wrong context and wondered what
kind of shocking imagery would accompany an article about password strength.

------
julius_geezer
Why Nicole?

~~~
jpschorr
I'm guessing children's names.

A quick check of popular baby names in the US (here:
<http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/>) shows Michael and Daniel to still be
quite popular. All four names mentioned appear several times in the top 15
baby names for years between 1979 and 2000 or so. Nicole averages around the
7th most popular name for the 80's.

------
wendroid
I so don't get why people are not encouraged to use pass phrases rather than
single words as they are both easy to remember and long.

Take the example weak password "iloveu" if you changed that to "i love beer"
or "i love big cocks" you rocket from weak to strong. You can even work the
name of the site in there "i love facebook" or "i love hacker news".

/me shakes head

btw. what's a "strenght meter"?

~~~
derefr
> what's a "strenght meter"?

A pretty good password.

